# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Irma Libohova

## Shpirt Njeriu

Unë jam ylli këngës shqipe!

Ëndrrat e saj; të ketë një shkollë private për kanto
dhe të lindë një vajzë

Kush është Irma e përtej skenës?
Sa në Zyrih, në Londër, në Romë, në Prishtinë a gjetkë, atë vetëm në shtëpi është e vështirë ta gjesh. Kënga I merr aq shumë kohë sa shumë gjëra të tjera, pjesë të një jete të rregullt familiare, I kanë mbetur pas dore. Madje nuk ka patur kohë as të bënte një tjetër fëmijë, një vajzë, për të cilën I qan zemra. Por, asnjëherë nuk është vonë, falë edhe teknologjisë. Motra tjetër, Irena është e mirë por jo sa Irma. Ajo nuk më konkuron dot, thotë për të motrën. Irma pëlqen Tiranën, në dimër dhe Durrësin në verë. Ajo ka shumë të tjera që si ka thënë më parë. Por kush janë sekretet e Irma Libohovës, yllit të këngës shqipe, nëse është vërtetë e tillë. Ose, më saktë si e njeh ajo vetveten. Të tjerat le ti ndjekim nëpërmjet intervistës ekskluzive për Albanian Mail.

Irma, me një vilë në Tiranë dhe një tjetër në Durrës, e shtrejtë në bisnesin e muzikës, a e mbani veten për të pasur?
Jo, por nuk jam as e varfër. Jam shumë më e pasur në shpirt dhe kjo për mua është më e rëndësishme. 

Kush janë njerëzit që doni më shumë në jetë?
Rrethi I ngushtë I familjes; im shoq Besniku dhe djali Ataoli.

Po ata që urreni më shumë?
Ndoshta njerëzit që shtiren. 

Jeni xheloze?
Jo, aspak. 

A mendon se të tjerët janë xhelozë ndaj jush?
Ndoshta, por nuk më interesojnë shumë. 

Kë konsideroni si konkurentë në Shqipëri?
Nuk mendoj se kam ndonjë konkurentmë falni për modestinë. 

A mendoni se ka talente të reja të këngës që po lindin në Tiranë?
Mendoj se talentet lindin njëherë në 100 vjetë.

Po ju vetë, a jeni një talent?
Unë mendoj se po.

Ju pëlqejnë pijet alkoolike?
Jo. Unë nuk jam dehur asnjëherë nga alkooli.

A është jot motër një konkurente për ju?
E dua shumë time motër. Them se ajo është një këngëtare shumë e mirë, por edhe ajo vetë është e ndërgjegjëshme se nuk më konkuron dot. Ne bashkëpunojmë shumë mirë me njëra-tjetrën. 

Cila është kënga juaj më e preferuar?
Kënga spirituale.

Në një koncert, ju tërheq më shumë publiku apo ana financiare?
Sipas radhës që e thatë edhe vetë. D.m.th. në radhë të parë vë publikun. Në fakt ana financiare nuk është fare puna ime. Këtë e mbulon im shoq, Besniku.

Cili është hobi juaj?
Kënga. Dikur kanë qenë edhe punët e shtëpisë, por tashmë nuk jam më ajo nikoqirja që kam qënë. Nuk kam kohë. 

Cfarë ju ka mbetur pishman në jetë?
Fakti që nuk kam një vajzë.

Dhe ia vini fajin vetes?
Sigurisht. Kam qenë shumë egoiste pas punës. Ndoshta nuk është ende vonë, pasi mjeksia ka përparuar aq shumë sa mund të lindësh në cdo moshë. (qesh)

Pra e shikoni këngën si punë?
Nuk desha ta them në këtë mënyrë, por meqë ju do të kapeni në atë që thashë, kënga ime është edhe punë për mua. Ato që kam arritur në jetë ia dedikoj këngës. 

Cili është projekti juaj më I afërt?
Një kasetë me muzikë popullore. Shumë shpejt do të nxjerrë edhe një album me muzikë të lehtë. 

Cila është e reja në albumet që po përgatisni?
Aty, unë realizoj vetveten.

D.m.th.?
Në tërë komponentët jam vetë. Krijimtaria do të jetë kryesisht e emja, origjinale, po ashtu edhe interpretimi. 

A jeni ekzibicioniste?
Jo. Jam vetvetja.

A I kushtoni rëndësi paraqitjes së jashtme?
Ndoshta më shumë se c`duhet.

Mbani dietë?
Po. Merrem shumë me gjimnastikë ndërsa bukën dhe yndyrnat I kam hequr me kohë nga dieta ime. 

Projekti juaj afatgjatë?
Një shkollë kantoje, ku të kem nxënësit e mi të këngës. Ky është një projekt që I përket vërtetë të ardhmes së largët. Ndoshta do ta bëj këtë kur të mos kem më mundësi të ngjitem vetë në skenë.

----------


## Reina

Interesante! Me vertete me pelqen shume  Irma libohova si kengetare ne rradhe te pare dhe si person.

----------


## angeldust

Si kengetare Irma Libohova ka goxha ze... ajo dihet...

Por qe, modestine s'po ja shoh gjekundi ne kjo interviste...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

Ne Shqiperi dikur kengetaret kane kenduar per nje cop buke ose thjesht per pasion.

Me ardhjen e kapitalizmit bile qe ne vitet e Enver Ramizit nje grup muzikantesh e kengetaresh filluan te punojne per pasurim vetiak.

Nje nga faktoret ishte varferia e muzikanteve ne nje ane dhe babezitja per Para nga ana tjeter qe hapi epoken e fitimit me ane te kengeve.

Irma eshte pioniere e ketij lloj kapitalizmi.

Duke qene se Shqiperia nuk ka pasur rregulla sikurse bota mbi ate qe quhet e drejta e Autorit.. Irma me shok e shoqe vodhen sa munden kenget e krijuesve te tjere dhe i shiten per vete.

Irma gjuan me gjahtaret qe i paguan ajo kenget e thesarit popullor te krijuara nga artiste te talentuar gjat ktyre 100 viteve e i ri-interpreton ato sipas gustove te sotme e fiton para me thase.

Vete autoret e kengetaret qe i krijuan e i kenduan ato kenge vdiqen te varfer e askush nuk ju a mbron atyre te drejten.
Kte boshllek e shfrytezojne sot Muzikantet dallkauke e vjedhin sa mundin.

Irma nuk e ka per turp te kendoje dhe per partine e hajdutve e krimineleve ..pra PS-ne..

Te kesh vile ne Tiran e Durres do te thote te kesh miq atje lart..dhe ajo i ka.. jo vetem miqte lart por dhe miliardat..

Mafia Kosovare e muzikes ishte fillimisht ajo qe i terhoqi ne biznes Artistet e Shqiperise por sot vet artistet e (nje pjese) Shqiperise jane bere Mafie.

E drejta eshte qe nje pjese e fitimeve te kompanive te disqeve e te krejt mafies muzikore ti kaloje autoreve te vertete te kengeve qe i ka vjedhur e i shet plot fitim Irma e bandat e tjera hajdute te muzikes..

Ne se majkell xheksoni do te kendonte supozojme nje keng te Rod Stewardit patjeter qe do kishte dhe nje marveshje e cila konsiston ne kalim Dollaresh nga Majkelli tek Rodi etj etj..
Po sa qindarka kane marre krijuesit e kengeve aq te bukura shqiptare nga Shitja qe u ben kengeve te tyre sot Irma e co...

Asnje..qindarke..

Asnje respekt skam per cingijen e bllokmeneve te djeshem e te Mafies se sotme Irm Libohoven e sojin e saje..sikurse bujar qamilet e sorrollopi tjeter..




qashtu..

----------


## angeldust

Folu o Brar, folu...

Per ironi... ja se c'thote.... edhe qenka album me muzike popullore, edhe krijimtaria qenka origjinalisht e saja... origjinale   :sarkastik:  




> Cili është projekti juaj më I afërt?
> Një kasetë me *muzikë popullore*. Shumë shpejt do të nxjerrë edhe një album me muzikë të lehtë.
> 
> Cila është e reja në albumet që po përgatisni?
> Aty, unë realizoj vetveten.
> 
> D.m.th.?
> Në tërë komponentët jam vetë. *Krijimtaria do të jetë kryesisht e emja, origjinale,* po ashtu edhe interpretimi.


dhe...



> Unë jam ylli këngës shqipe!


  :uahaha:

----------


## BlueBaron

... Brari, respekte vella, i bie gjerave bam - bam drejtperdrejt  ... Irma ketu nuk duket aspak modeste, nejse varet me çfare syri e shef ...

----------


## Michigan2005

> Kë konsideroni si konkurentë në Shqipëri?
> *Nuk mendoj se kam ndonjë konkurentmë falni për modestinë.*


  :pa dhembe:  ska faj ... ka qene dhe eshte nje nder kengetaret me te mira ne Shqiperi (per mendimin tim, sigurisht) 

ju pershendes me këngën *Prap tek ti do të vij* të Irmës 

muzika : Shpëtim Saraçi
teksti : dr. Flori

----------


## MiLaNiStE

se duroj dot....

----------


## anabanana

shumm kengetare mir me pelqen shum zerin e ka shum te fuqishem dhe kur erdhi ktej ne toronto per koncert e ngreu sallen ne kemb e mrekullueshme esht,kurse motra vet esht kot fare sme pelqejn aspak kenget e erandes

----------


## niku-nyc

Irma kendon me mir nga Eranda dhe ka shume kenge te mira.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> shumm kengetare mir me pelqen shum zerin e ka shum te fuqishem dhe kur erdhi ktej ne toronto per koncert e ngreu sallen ne kemb e mrekullueshme esht,kurse motra vet esht kot fare sme pelqejn aspak kenget e erandes


ohhh plzzz ca salle ngriti ne kom kjo mi? sishin shit as gjysmat e biletavee 

sa per motren e vet osht si nata me diten me ket

----------


## megiru

qe te dyja njesoj jane....shyqyr qe jane zbukuru icik tani ne pleqeri se ne kohen e xhaxhit kane qene si majmuni Hirko

----------


## TikTak

jevgat e tirones

----------


## Pasiqe

Po kjo qenka selfproclaimed Ylli muzikes shqiptare.  Asnjehere se kam pelqyer.  E motra eshte nje cike me e tolerueshme, po kjo................  ik aman.

----------


## megiru

e motra eshte me kot

----------


## dibrani2006

Irma kendon bukur me pelqejne kenget e saja shume shume shume,me kenget e bukura shqipetare.

----------


## korcarja_84

Irma dhe Eranda per mua jane kengetaret me te mira qe egzistojne ne shqiperi.
Ju lutem mund te me gjeni ndonje foto te tyre

----------


## megiru

per ca i do, jane njera me shemtire se tjetra

----------


## Fiona

Irma qe di te kendoj ajo esht qe esht. Por, qe thot qe talentet lindin 1/100 years, edhe vet kjo esht talent. S'jam dakort me kte. Qeka bo shume modeste kohet e fundit  :shkelje syri:  Nejse, ishallah me nje goc.

----------


## dizer7

si shume mendjemadhe kjo.......
As majkell xhakson nuk ka thene "jam talent,dhe talentat dalin nje ne 100 vjet"
zeri e ka me te vertete te bukur po talent nuk e quaj.
ka kengetare shume me te bukur shqiperia.

----------

